# Modified Audi R8 Stars in Jay Sean 'Do You Remember' Video



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Over the years the scope may have changed, from Tupac rapping about his Explorer Eddie Bauer to Bugattis and the like popping up in any number of songs or videos, but cars have always been a consistent component of urban music and music videos. Cars are a show of wealth and power so it's cool to see Audi becoming more prevalent in the genre. Case in point: we've just spotted a modified R8 in the Jay Sean video 'Do You Remember'. Watch below.


----------



## ne1butu (Aug 9, 2006)

Way to aim low Audi. This is disgusting. What's next.... Paris Hilton? Timberlake going to do another lame video?


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

does it have 22" chrome rimmz


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While I haven't confirmed, that the car is modified suggests Audi didn't 'place' it there but that the artist or director chose it and pulled the car from a private owner... perhaps the artist himself.


----------



## VTAvantissimo (May 29, 2009)

Here is a link to a photo of the car in the video that I took at Paramount Studios in LA last November. From seeing the video, they definitely filmed the video at the Paramount backlot.
I have seen other photos of the car in the Flickr R8 group page as well.


----------



## lizapark17 (Feb 22, 2011)

i like the LED strip on its headlight its very bright in the dark. i have an audi also and i think after i order Daewoo parts for my car that will be the next accessory that i will buy...


----------

